# Land Consolidation Proposal Final 12 Counties



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
April 11, 2008

Contacts: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

NRC Reviews, DNR Director Recommends Land Consolidation Proposal for
the Final 12 Counties 

The Michigan Natural Resources Commission at its meeting Thursday
reviewed recommendations and boundary changes to state land in the final
12 counties as a part of the ongoing process to consolidate the
states land holdings to maximize public recreational opportunities
and more effectively manage state-owned land.

We have reviewed the final set of counties in this very
comprehensive process, said Department of Natural Resources Director
Rebecca Humphries. While this has been time-consuming, it also has
been rewarding for the department to fully review its land holdings to
help determine better uses of our resources to be more effective natural
resources managers.

Counties reviewed during Thursdays meeting include Benzie, Clinton,
Genesee, Ionia, Lake, Lapeer, Manistee, Mecosta, Newaygo, Roscommon,
Shiawassee and Wayne. The DNRs recommendations for the parcels
reviewed Thursday are:

Benzie County
In Benzie County, the DNR will retain ownership of 42 parcels totaling
657.53 acres that fall outside of project boundary lines, offer two
parcels totaling 24.73 acres to a unit of government or an alternative
conservation organization (ACO), and dispose of six parcels totaling
43.37 acres through exchange or sale. Two boundary adjustments were
approved for the Lower Platte River Weir and for state forest land in
Colfax and Homestead townships. Most of the parcels the DNR chose to
retain have public water access, recreation opportunities and boating
access. The parcels slated for disposal all have limited size, have no
public access or have no significant recreational opportunities or
natural resources. 

Clinton County
In Clinton County, the DNR will retain ownership of three parcels
totaling 7.8 acres. No parcels were recommended for an ACO or for
disposal. Also approved was a project boundary modification for the
Maple River State Game Area. The parcels recommended for retention were
selected based on on wildlife habitat potential. 

Genesee County
In Genesee County, the DNR will retain 14 parcels totaling 187.79
acres. No parcels were recommended for an ACO. Fifty-seven parcels
totaling 55.04 acres were recommended for disposal. Parcels for
retention were chosen based on boating access, natural features, an
island and recreation opportunities. The parcels for disposal lack
significant natural resources, are isolated subdivision lots and have no
public access. Included in Genesee Countys recommendations is
approval to transfer three parcels of land that are part of the Mounds
Off-Road Vehicle Area to the Genesee County Parks and Recreation
Department.

Ionia County
In Ionia County, the DNR will retain 21 parcels totaling 342.4 acres.
Three parcels totaling 15.87 acres were recommended for an ACO. Nine
parcels totaling 17.89 acres were recommended for disposal, and they
include isolated subdivision lots, parcels of limited size and parcels
with no significant recreation opportunities. The parcels pegged for
retention have hunting or recreation opportunities, boating access,
public water access and contain two islands. The commission also
reviewed boundary adjustments to the Grand River State Game Area in
Ionia Township, Portland State Game Area in Danby Township, the
Saranac-Lowell State Game Area in Keene and Boston townships, the Flat
River State Game Area in Otisco Township, and the Ionia State Recreation
Area in Berlin Township.

Lake County
In Lake County, the DNR is retaining 108 parcels totaling 1002.74
acres, and no parcels were recommended for an ACO. A total of 721
parcels totaling 640.6 acres were recommended for disposal. The parcels
recommended for retention have public water access, recreation
opportunities, wildlife habitat, provide access to other state land and
for boating access. Parcels slated for disposal are limited in size, are
isolated subdivision lots or possess no significant natural resources. 

Lapeer County 
In Lapeer County, 18 parcels totaling 343.21 acres will be retained. No
parcels were recommended for an ACO. Five very small parcels were
recommended for disposal. The parcels retained have hunting
opportunities, recreation opportunities, natural features, boating
access and mineral values. The parcels for disposal are isolated
subdivision lots and have no significant recreational opportunities. The
commission also reviewed numerous boundary adjustments to the Lapeer
State Game Area in Mayfield, Arcadia and Marathon townships; and to the
Ortonville State Recreation Area in Hadley Township.

Manistee County
In Manistee County, 31 parcels totaling 348.23 acres will be retained
under DNR ownership, while 41 parcels totaling one acre will be offered
to an ACO. A total of 29 parcels totaling 7.03 acres were slated for
disposal. The parcels retained have recreation opportunities, public
water and boating access. The parcels targeted for disposal are limited
in size or are isolated subdivision lots. The commission also reviewed
boundary changes in the Manistee River State Game Area in Manistee
Township, state forest land in Springdale and Cleon townships and on the
Little Manistee River Weir in Stronach Township. 

Mecosta County
In Mecosta County, 24 parcels totaling 146.94 acres will be retained,
while no parcels will be considered for an ACO. Eight parcels totaling
6.32 acres were recommended for disposal because they are limited in
size, isolated subdivision lots or do not provide for significant
recreation opportunities. The parcels slated to be retained provide for
boating and water access, hunting opportunities and also include an
island. The commission also reviewed boundary changes for the Haymarsh
Lake State Game Area in Colfax Township and Martiny Lake State Game Area
in Martiny Township.

Newaygo County
In Newaygo County, 94 parcels totaling 934.97 acres will be retained,
while no parcels will be considered for an ACO. A total of 845 parcels
totaling 82.92 acres will be slated for disposal because they are
limited in size and are isolated subdivision lots. The parcels that will
be retained have boating and water access, mineral values, are islands
or contain wildlife habitat. The commission also reviewed boundary
changes for Muskegon State Game Area in Bridgeton Township.

Roscommon County
In Roscommon County, 723 parcels totaling 5,938.68 acres will be
retained by the DNR. Five parcels totaling 190.22 acres were recommended
for an ACO. A total of 55 parcels totaling 255.89 acres were recommended
for disposal because they are isolated subdivision lots, limited in
size, have no significant recreation opportunities or lack public
access. The parcels retained have recreational opportunities, boating
and water access, wildlife habitat, natural features, provide access to
other state land and mineral values. The commission also reviewed
boundary changes in state forest land in Nester, Backus, Denton,
Richfield, Markey, Higgins, Au Sable, Gerrish and Lyon townships and in
the City of Roscommon. Another boundary change was reviewed for the
Backus Creek State Game Area in Backus and Higgins townships. 

Shiawassee County
In Shiawassee County, two parcels totaling 40.8 acres were retained by
the DNR. No parcels were recommended for an ACO. Two small parcels
totaling 1.8 acres were recommended for disposal because they are
isolated subdivision lots and limited in size. The parcels retained by
the DNR contain recreational opportunities and are islands.

Wayne County
In Wayne County, 10 parcels totaling 137.50 acres were retained by the
DNR. No parcels were recommended to be offered to an ACO. A total of 95
parcels totaling 29.95 acres were recommended for disposal because they
are isolated subdivision lots, limited in size or have no significant
recreation opportunities. The parcels retained have boating and water
access, recreation opportunities and wildlife habitat. The commission
reviewed boundary changes for the Pointe Mouillee State Game Area in
Brownstown Township, the Brownstown Prairie State Game Area in
Brownstown Township and Maybury State Park in Northville Township.

Information about each countys land review can be obtained at the
DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr by following the Land Consolidation
Strategy link on the front page. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use
and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future
generations.


----------

